# Need the SSRI, but it gives me extreme DP and DR...



## Teresa (Nov 23, 2009)

The depression has hit me hard... and the anxiety too. So bad that I 3 days ago had to take at trip to the psych emergency room...

They wanted to admit me, but I said that I thought that it would make me more scared. Instead the contacted my own doctor and he prescribed Cipramil /SSRI) for me... Ive been taking them for 2-3 dys now and my DP is crazy... Sometimes Im totally in another world.... Its horrible... and I feel like I have to take the pills because of severe depression and anxiety...

The flashbacks to dreams and distant memories are almost constant from I wake up till about 5-6 Pm

I really dont know what to do.... Ive tried zoloft before... It also make my Dp and DR much worse...


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey sorry your feeling really depressed and anxious, you could always try an anti-psychotic..they generally work decently well for depression and anxiety. And from all the ones ive been on ive never noticed my dp/dr get any worse.


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

hey there,

I'm on Paxil since a couple of days. Nothing got worse for christs sake. I tried lexapro (10mg Lexapro = 20 mg cipramil)
and it was horrible.

take care

cheerio


----------



## Teresa (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi daniexy...

Paxil.... is that the same as Paroxetine or Seroxat ?


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

Teresa said:


> Hi daniexy...
> 
> Paxil.... is that the same as Paroxetine or Seroxat ?


Yes. it is. I'm on Seroxat.

cheerio


----------



## Teresa (Nov 23, 2009)

Oki... and NO DP at all?

Have u heard something about that its har to withdrawal from????


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

My DP is about the same, DR slightly better, but that could be placebo though.
Yes, I read about the withdrawls but they don't scare me. If it helps, I would stay on it as long as possible.
Did you try Seroxat ?

take care


----------



## Teresa (Nov 23, 2009)

Well it sounds good...

I have only tried zoloft and Cipramil... both made my DP worse... and Im only on 1/3 dosis af cipramil now :-/ but still its terrible...

No I have not tried it... But Ill consider it









Thx....


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, according to my shrink, paxil is the best SSRI for treating anxiety.
Maybe you should try it.

cheerio


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

I can just talk about German medication, but I think there are not that many differences?!

I have been searching the web for all the meds available because I'm seriously considering to take some myself if things remain as bad as they are! I read many experiences and also found out that Paroxetine must be very very helpful for anxious, depressive and obsessive people. There was just a handful of hundreds who said that it had no positive effect on them.

I also read it is quite hard to withdrawl from it, but... could it be harder than it is now? I personally give myself time until my next appointment with my therapist. If it remains as bad, I will aks her for Paroxetin


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

German:

Hey, ich bin auch aus Deutschland. Nehme jetzt 5 Tage Paroxetin und es geht mir schon etwas besser! Einen Versuch wäre es auf jeden Fall wert ! Viel Erfolg !

English:

So i spent my 5th day on Paroxetine, and i must admit, i feel waaaay better. My mood is better, my DR/Brainfog is somewhat gone.
Anxiety is improved very much. No freaking out and no worsening like on lexapro.
I'll keep you guys updated.

take care

cheerio


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey, das ist ja cool









Ich bin auch drauf und dran etwas zu nehmen. Du hast geschrieben, mit dem anderen Medikament wurde alles schlimmer- aber nach dem Absetzen auch wieder "besser", also so schlecht wie vorher, oder? Irgendwie habe ich Angst, ich nehme jetzt etwas, es wird dadurch schlechter und nach dem Absetzen BLEIBT es schlechter. Das wäre ja wirklich ne Katastrophe...


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey,

Ich glaub, man muss einfach mal bei einem Medikament bleiben. Ich hab das erste SSRI nur 2 Wochen genommen und hatte schon Erstverschlimmerungen, aber das soll ja ein Zeichen sein, dass es wirkt. Mit dem Paroxetin hab ich bisher garkeine Nebenwirkungen und bin ziemlich rasch auf 20mg, muss in einer Woche dann auf 40. Ich glaube nicht, dass es von einem SSRI schlimmer wird und dann nach dem Absetzen auch so bleibt. Schreib dann vielleicht mal was du machst und wie es dir ergeht.

Grüße

cheerio


----------



## Teresa (Nov 23, 2009)

Still doing great????

My brainfog has not lifted, and im on the 7. day :-/

Its horrible... my own home looks like Ive just seen it for the first time...


----------



## piescoffer (Dec 10, 2009)

I was on Paxil (paroxetine) for 13 years and it really helped, it wasnt that difficult to withdraw from either - just have to do it carefully over a few months, a few miligrams at a time. Tried it again recently but it didn't seem to help this time and am trying sertraline now.


----------

